# Andyh's "Twisted Wood" UPDATED 10May14



## andyh (13 Nov 2013)

*Hello*

Been a bit slow starting the journal, as i have had a lot on with work, but here we go again:


*Aquarium *- ADA 60P Cube Garden 60Wx36Tx30D, now with ADA cover glass.

*Lights* – Suspended Arcadia Luminaire 4 x 24w T5, currently running 2 tube for 7hrs per day. 2 x Osram Skywhite 8000k

*Filtration and CO2* – Initially only got a Eheim liberty 2042 on the tanks but the will be soon introducing the Eheim Thermo 2324 (Will be using as a CO2 reactor in conjunction with an Up CO2 Atomizer/2kg bottle on the intake of the filter). Currently running in tank Diffuser, old school
The 2324 has a Seachem Purigen 100ml bag, Carbon and some floss/media in it. CO2 is on 2hrs before lights for a total of 6.5hrs. Drop checker getting a deep green.

*Glassware* – Cal Aqua 13mm Lily pipes plus crappy green eheim one as i broke my CalAqua intake and i am still sulking. PlusDrop Checker

*Substrate* – ADA Powersand Special 2ltr, ADA Amazonia Soil 9ltrs

*Ferts* – ADA Green Gain to start with
After 2 weeks start dosing Tropica Nutrition. Plan to build it up to a proper dose. Start with 3ml.

*Hardscape* - Manzi Wood Only

*Plants*:


Eleocharis sp.'Mini' Tropica 1-2-Grow x 4 pots
Ammania sp bonsai Tropica 1-2 Grow x 1pot (so much in the pot!)
Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini' 1-2-Grow x 1 pot
Hydrocotyle Verticillata x 1
Limnophila Hippuridoides x 2
Rotala Sp Green x 2
Anubias Sp 'Petite'' x 2
Cyperus Helferi x 2
Microsorum Sp 'Trident' x 2
*Mosses:*

Fontinalis Sp 'Willow'
Vesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping'
Taxiphyllum sp 'Spiky'
Fissidens Fontanus
I should get some pics uploaded in the next few days, the tanks been running for about 2 weeks and is going very well.

Thanks for looking

Andyh


----------



## andyh (13 Nov 2013)

So my aim was to create a scape using only manzi wood and dense planting from the start. Going back to more of a nature style scape.
Very photo heavy!

The journey:

Full tank shot Manzi wood by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Manzi wood by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Tropica Plants by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Preparing the Plants by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Initial Planting by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Water inn by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Close up by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Detail shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Limnophila H. Starting to grow by andyh_2011, on Flickr


So at this point the tank is about 10 days old:

Full tank Shot 1 week by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Sorry about the varying quality of pics, its a combo of my iPhone and my new SLR

There are few more pics on my Flickr acc if interested, just click any pic to get access.

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Nov 2013)

cant believe that tank is only 10 days old. great looking tank!


----------



## Gary Nelson (13 Nov 2013)

That's looking great Andy, the wood is stunning too! It really does look older than just 10 days, the grass has filled in very quick - will be watching this one


----------



## Mark Green (13 Nov 2013)

Thats some great wood you have there. Fab growth for only 10 days, keep up the good work


----------



## andyh (13 Nov 2013)

krazypara3165 said:


> cant believe that tank is only 10 days old. great looking tank!


 
Yeah, starting to look good all the plants showing some growth.


Gary Nelson said:


> That's looking great Andy, the wood is stunning too! It really does look older than just 10 days, the grass has filled in very quick - will be watching this one


 
Hey Gary, Yes the wood is amazing i have so much of it i didn't know where to start (thanks to Tom Barr). The 1-2-Grow Hair grass is so easy.


Mark Green said:


> Thats some great wood you have there. Fab growth for only 10 days, keep up the good work


 
Cheers!

Maintenance so Far:

Mature filter with Purigen in from day one.
ADA Green gain added at start up.
Water change every day for first 7 days (Approx. 30%)
Then once every other day, then twice a week 50% after that.
Day 10 added first small dose of Tropica TPN (3ml)
Thanks
Andyh


----------



## Alastair (13 Nov 2013)

Beautiful andy.  The wood is perfect and growth is fast already. 
Going to be another awesome scape from you


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2013)

Beautiful all round Andy.
I too believe for 10 days the tanks looking very well indeed. 

Nice to see you've come back with a Bang  

N


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Nov 2013)

Really nice mate, another successful scape under the belt.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Nov 2013)

Another AndyH classic. 

Watching.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (13 Nov 2013)

Wow, impressing list of plants. I've used 1-2-grow ammania bonsai in my previous scape. There were a lot of tiny plants in one pot. How many stems of alternathera mini in one pot comparing to ammania? I'm thinking about purchasing alternathera for new scape, and would like to know what to expect form one pot.


----------



## darren636 (13 Nov 2013)

That's looking really clean and fresh. Good effort.


----------



## bogwood (13 Nov 2013)

Very impressed,has the makings of a very natural , mature tank already.
Like others have said, hard to believe only been running 10 days.

Just shows, get everything right, and away you go.
Speaking from my own experience, i found the growth and quality of 1-2 grow Brilliant.

Incidentally, your Manzi wood looks like one natural piece, which i know its not.
How many individual pieces have you used?
And how are the secured to each other ?

Look forwards to seeing it on my next visit.


----------



## andyh (13 Nov 2013)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Wow, impressing list of plants. I've used 1-2-grow ammania bonsai in my previous scape. There were a lot of tiny plants in one pot. How many stems of alternathera mini in one pot comparing to ammania? I'm thinking about purchasing alternathera for new scape, and would like to know what to expect form one pot.


There was a similar amount of alternathera as bonsai. Plenty in pot, I originally bought two only needed one pot.



George Farmer said:


> Another AndyH classic.
> 
> Watching.


 not sure about that Big G, but thanks for the encouragement.




bogwood said:


> Incidentally, your Manzi wood looks like one natural piece, which i know its not.
> How many individual pieces have you used?
> And how are the secured to each other ?
> 
> Look forwards to seeing it on my next visit.


7 pieces of wood, used Bonsai wire 1.5mm as recommended by Stu Worrall.


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Nov 2013)

Loving it already...keep watching it


----------



## steveno (14 Nov 2013)

As everybody has said Lovely scape, I particulary like the hard scape look so nature, you'll never have guessed it took 7 pieces to make , given how much work went in to making it I hope you don't mind me saying  It almost a shame to hide so much of it in the planting....


----------



## andyh (14 Nov 2013)

steveno said:


> As everybody has said Lovely scape, I particulary like the hard scape look so nature, you'll never have guessed it took 7 pieces to make , given how much work went in to making it I hope you don't mind me saying It almost a shame to hide so much of it in the planting....


 I have no problem at all Steve  I was very pleased with the way the hardscape turned out. I agree that its a shame to cover the hardscape but its the same with many of the tanks on here.
I do plan to keep some of the features on show with clever pruning. The plants do help hide some of the joints, so they are also important.


----------



## andyh (14 Nov 2013)

I will be interested to see how the Limnophila Hippuridoides tunrs out:
As above This is what it looks like currently:

Limnophila H. Starting to grow by andyh_2011, on Flickr

This picture from Tropica's website shows it in its full glory:

Plant Details

Lets hope it gets there, as the purple looks amazing!

Anybody got any experience with it?


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Nov 2013)

Top is my high-tech bottom is in my low tech. It grows very fast in my high-tech 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (15 Nov 2013)

It looks like from your pic its purple towards the top, which suggests to me the light helps promote the purple. Can you tell me how many WPG you have?


----------



## Otto72 (15 Nov 2013)

Where did you get that wood from its gorgeous!


----------



## aliclarke86 (15 Nov 2013)

Well it a tmc ultima 1500 over about 80ltr tank volume so not sure on wpg as its led. High light definatly held though as its pretty much all green in my low tech 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (15 Nov 2013)

Otto72 said:


> Where did you get that wood from its gorgeous!


 
Hey Gary, yes the wood is quite special isn't it 
I purchased a box from Tom Barr (plantbrain) here on the forum and he arranged for it to be shipped over here from the USA.



aliclarke86 said:


> Well it a tmc ultima 1500 over about 80ltr tank volume so not sure on wpg as its led. High light definatly held though as its pretty much all green in my low tech
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Ok that backs up my thoughts around its high lighting requirements. I am currently running 2 x 24HOt5's at about 8" above the tank to give a soft start going to physically lower the lights bit by bit over the coming weeks to slow introduce more light. I also have the option of turning on the 3 and 4th tubes if required.


----------



## andyh (15 Nov 2013)

Quick Update:

The latest Additions, they have been in my holding tank for about 4 months:


Chocolate Gouramis by andyh_2011, on Flickr
Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Livestock by andyh_2011, on Flickr



Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Andy D (15 Nov 2013)

Nice! Are they Chocolate Gourami?


----------



## andyh (15 Nov 2013)

Andy D said:


> Nice! Are they Chocolate Gourami?


Yes they are!


----------



## Andy D (15 Nov 2013)

andyh said:


> Yes they are!



Lovely fish. Alastair has had great success with them but I am sure you have seen his blogs.


----------



## Alastair (16 Nov 2013)

Beautiful andy. And obviously fantastic taste in fish. 
Sphaerichthys Selatanensis???


----------



## andyh (16 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Beautiful andy. And obviously fantastic taste in fish.
> Sphaerichthys Selatanensis???


 
Cheers Dude, knew you would approve. Yes my best guess is that they are Sphaerichthys Selatanensis.

Andy


----------



## andyh (26 Nov 2013)

Day 25 (just a quick iPhone photo update)

Just a quick update, everything is growing well, water changes still taking up a majority of my time. Plant health is great, and everything is growing well.

Ignore the floating plants, just a couple of pieces of plant sourced from a UKAPS member i plan to add in the next few days.


Limnophila Hippuridoides by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The Limnophila is slowly starting to show its true colours, its fast becoming a favourite of mine

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Conger (26 Nov 2013)

andyh said:


> The Limnophila is slowly starting to show its true colours, its fast becoming a favourite of mine


Beautiful


----------



## bogwood (27 Nov 2013)

Looking Good, but were are my CRS.
Hope those Chocs have not had a Banquet !!!!!


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Nov 2013)

Its looking great Andy and its really filled out well - how often are you changing the water now and what amount?


----------



## Ady34 (27 Nov 2013)

Beautiful come back Andy, great to see you havnt lost your touch! Another cracker for the collection.


----------



## andyh (30 Nov 2013)

bogwood said:


> Looking Good, but were are my CRS.
> Hope those Chocs have not had a Banquet !!!!!


 
They appear to be good at hiding, i am sure they will be fine 


Gary Nelson said:


> Its looking great Andy and its really filled out well - how often are you changing the water now and what amount?


 
Hey Gary, thanks for the kind words. Water change is twice to 3 times per week at the moment approx 25% per time.


Ady34 said:


> Beautiful come back Andy, great to see you havnt lost your touch! Another cracker for the collection.


 
Thanks Ady, the plants seem to be doing well, i hope to get a real dense plant mass in this one....


----------



## andyh (30 Nov 2013)

*Update Day 29*

Just completed my first major prune, hit the Rotala the hardest and then just tidied up the other plants. Removed the tile of Willow moss, it had doubled in size. Pulled off a few pieces and attached on the wood in a few places using super glue.

I also removed the in tank diffuser and switched to the new Up Super Diffuser System fitted on the "return". It really puts a fine mist out. (can be seen in the first pic)

Dosing TPN at 6ml per week now.


Full tank shot day 29 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Full tank shot day 29 angle by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Up super diffuser system Co2 by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Nov 2013)

Getting a nice pink on the limnophilia. Its Al looking really good! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (30 Nov 2013)

That's a fab looking setup right there


----------



## tim (30 Nov 2013)

Growing really well Andy, another impressive scape.


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Nov 2013)

Love this Andy, proper NA if you ask me.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Nov 2013)

Lovin the open space on the right...
...of course the rest is excellent too...obviously the juxtaposition is why I love the open space...


----------



## bogwood (1 Dec 2013)

Looking good andy.
A nice contrast of shades and shapes.
Im very tempted with the "limnophilia." having seen how quickly it has settled, and the colour beginning to develop.


----------



## flygja (1 Dec 2013)

Great growth in 25 days Andy. Am really glad you're back with your journals. How much of CO2 are you injecting at the moment? Your Up! Super diffuser looks empty of water!


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2013)

Wow thanks for all the positive comments guys!


Ian Holdich said:


> Love this Andy, proper NA if you ask me.


NA style was my aim so thats good to hear, can't wait till it fills in a little more.


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2013)

flygja said:


> Great growth in 25 days Andy. Am really glad you're back with your journals. How much of CO2 are you injecting at the moment? Your Up! Super diffuser looks empty of water!


 
Interesting you say that about the Up Super diffuser, its has a little more water in it now, but has only been running for 24hrs. Should it be full? Its working fine the way it is, the instructions don't say to fill it with water. Have i got it wrong?


----------



## flygja (2 Dec 2013)

andyh said:


> Interesting you say that about the Up Super diffuser, its has a little more water in it now, but has only been running for 24hrs. Should it be full? Its working fine the way it is, the instructions don't say to fill it with water. Have i got it wrong?


 

I've just noticed that yours is different. In yours, the water flows through the ceramic bit. If you look at mine, the CO2 gets injected in the ceramic bit instead.





In action, filled with water.


----------



## Wallace (2 Dec 2013)

flygja said:


> I've just noticed that yours is different. In yours, the water flows through the ceramic bit. If you look at mine, the CO2 gets injected in the ceramic bit instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I had one running this is how it was too. 

Surely Andys is gonna cause problems with gas build up inside the atomizer? 

Something doesn't seem right to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (2 Dec 2013)

Interesting stuff, however! I think its right.

Mine is the "Up inline *large super* co2 atomizer 12/16mm"

See this picture:






Taken from Tankscape.co.uk where i bought it.

I think the one you have is Up Inline small super CO2 Atomizer 12/16. UP Inline Small Super CO2 Atomizer 12/16mm (D-519-12-S)


They also do a twin one with both the small tube and the big tube in the same unit, for the double whammy.
I have quickly pulled apart and it won't go together any other way.
So it works in reverse to yours, CO2 builds up in chamber and passes through ceramic into the water flow.

Weird!

Andyh


----------



## andyh (2 Dec 2013)

further pics:

Taken from Up's website UP AQUARIUM SUPPLY:


----------



## Wallace (2 Dec 2013)

Fair enough mate, I just took it the large and small tube were both the same. 

As long as it works, who cares lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (2 Dec 2013)

Wallace said:


> Fair enough mate, I just took it the large and small tube were both the same.
> 
> As long as it works, who cares lol
> 
> ...


 
Its now noisier since i tinkered with it! Booooooo Gonna have to play with it now till it settles down again.

Its confusing though, might see if i can get the smaller ceramic tube so i can switch and see which way works best, its appears the bodies are the same.

I also have worked out that you have to tighten the lid/seal well or water gets in and fills the chamber thus preventing it from working properley.


----------



## flygja (6 Dec 2013)

andyh said:


> Its now noisier since i tinkered with it! Booooooo Gonna have to play with it now till it settles down again.


I bought one and never bought another one, because its quite difficult to close it properly once opened to clean. On my "small" unit, once I tighten the screw cap, it moves the top plate slightly, which puts the ceramic tube out of alignment. As a result CO2 bubbles escape from the bottom or top of the ceramic tube in large bubbles instead. Also it wouldn't seal properly, had to put some plumbers PTFE tape on the cap.


----------



## andyh (20 Jan 2014)

Hey

Its been an age since i last updated, to much chocolate and JD over xmas!

Everything growing well, its had a massive trim a few weeks back to thin it all out.

Anyway here is a few pics:

Full tank shot, you will notice the Rotala has gone. I didn't like the way it was sitting.

Full Tank Shot 19/01/2014 by andyh_2011, on Flickr

One of my CRS

Crystal Red Shrimp by andyh_2011, on Flickr


Chocolate Gouramis Shoal by andyh_2011, on Flickr

The leader of the Gouramis, his colours are amazing, this pic doesn't do him justice.

&quot;The Leader of the Pack&quot;, Chocolate Gouramis. by andyh_2011, on Flickr
 

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## KrishP (20 Jan 2014)

Looks amazing Andy, the Chocolate Gouramis looks so cool! You got any plans on putting anything at the back?


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Jan 2014)

Mate this looks fantastic!! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy D (20 Jan 2014)

Nice shots! The tanks and inhabitants look great!


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2014)

Great looking tank Andy, coming along nicely  lovely Chocos


----------



## CarlosSainz (20 Jan 2014)

Nice tank. 

Enviado do meu GT-N7105 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (20 Jan 2014)

Looks great!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## Stu Worrall (20 Jan 2014)

looks great andy


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jan 2014)

looks great andy you gone back to intank diffuser ?


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2014)

Love those shots of the choccos and the tank is stunning.  Im surprised the main alpha chocco isnt trying his look with the females if hes showing those colours.


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2014)

KrishP said:


> Looks amazing Andy, the Chocolate Gouramis looks so cool! You got any plans on putting anything at the back?


 
Yes..................no idea what though yet


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2014)

Deano3 said:


> looks great andy you gone back to intank diffuser ?


 
Yes, the UP was annoying me and once i had undone it was never quite the same again. I might go back at some point but currently there is no rush as the in tank is doing the job



Alastair said:


> Love those shots of the choccos and the tank is stunning. Im surprised the main alpha chocco isnt trying his look with the females if hes showing those colours.


Lets hope so, don't think i have the water conditions as perfect as yours though!

Andyh


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Jan 2014)

Big time congrats this is a great scape,your eyes move all over the place when looking at this tank!Topped off with the super Choclate Gourami!When you say you don't have the water conditions,what water conditions do you think you have then?Cheers Mark


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2014)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Big time congrats this is a great scape,your eyes move all over the place when looking at this tank!Topped off with the super Choclate Gourami!When you say you don't have the water conditions,what water conditions do you think you have then?Cheers Mark


 
Thanks for the kind words mark, with ref to the water conditions i don't think that they are "black water enough" the PH is circa 6.5-7.0 depending on how long it is since my last water change.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Jan 2014)

Yeah suppose you need very soft water to breed Choclate Gourami but they do look very healthy and happy in your tank,so you must be doing well.On the rare time i have seen these fish in shops they look in a pretty bad way,probably to hard water,cramped conditions and a almost bare tank does not cater for this fish very well!
And by the way i am allways amazed that people like yourself can keep Crystal Red Shrimp in a Hi-tech set up(co2,ferts big water changes......).How the hell do you do it?The TDS must be very high,or not?I can only manage to get Amano Shrimp to flourish in my Hi-tech,not even Red Cherry!Give us a few pointers Cheers Mark.


----------



## andyh (24 Jan 2014)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Yeah suppose you need very soft water to breed Choclate Gourami but they do look very healthy and happy in your tank,so you must be doing well.On the rare time i have seen these fish in shops they look in a pretty bad way,probably to hard water,cramped conditions and a almost bare tank does not cater for this fish very well!
> And by the way i am allways amazed that people like yourself can keep Crystal Red Shrimp in a Hi-tech set up(co2,ferts big water changes......).How the hell do you do it?The TDS must be very high,or not?I can only manage to get Amano Shrimp to flourish in my Hi-tech,not even Red Cherry!Give us a few pointers Cheers Mark.


 

I purchased these chocs from a maidenhead that had them in supposed specialist tank, they had been there for a long time so had stabilised as i had seen them on several trips. I purchased them at about £3 each which is a real bargain. They lived in my holding tank for about 5 months and then moved in to this tank. I too have seen many kept in bad conditions.

With ref to the CRS, i don't really have any secrets. The key things for me are:

Only add them to a very mature tank/scape, don't add them from the start. Mine didn't go in for a couple of months.
Spend a lot of time acclimatising them
I water change regularly but not big drastic changes. I.e 25% twice per week, when i remember.
Derbyshire water is good!


----------



## Gary Nelson (24 Jan 2014)

It looks great Andy, and has filled out nicely - the chocs really suit it too.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Jan 2014)

Would like to know what the TDS is in there.Cheers Mark


----------



## ohadbugger (25 Jan 2014)

Amazing tank


----------



## andyh (23 Apr 2014)

Hello,

Yes its been a while....

I had a moment of planned madness today, this is what the tank looked like this morning. Overgrown, Moss balls the size of my fist. Un-maintained!
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/andyh_2011/13972469701" title="Before the tweak by Andy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2903/13972469701_f6188042e3_o.jpg" width="3264" height="2448" alt="Before the tweak"></a>

I get bored with scapes and i am known for tweaking existing scapes and developing them along the way.

Then i did this:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/andyh_2011/13952551136" title="Half way through by Andy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2905/13952551136_a1ccaaed99_o.jpg" width="3264" height="2448" alt="Half way through"></a>

Re-using Plantlets, superglued onto wood:
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/andyh_2011/13972454772" title="Attaching plant lets by Andy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7235/13972454772_0455dd269a_o.jpg" width="2448" height="3264" alt="Attaching plant lets"></a>

Then:
Sand in by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Full tank shot by andyh_2011, on Flickr

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/andyh_2011/13995649123" title="Full tank shot 2 by Andy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7247/13995649123_0b9368ec4f_o.jpg" 


I really like the beach and plan to add a few graded stones and a plant here or there. Managed to hide the substrate/sand line with moss stones. I used lawn edging strip to provide a physical barrier.

Thanks for looking 
Andyh


----------



## bogwood (23 Apr 2014)

OMG…. (oh my god)
What damage the spring tides have done……a beach has appeared.
Very brave of you, but necessary.

A nice change Andy, and very promising.


----------



## andyh (23 Apr 2014)

bogwood said:


> OMG…. (oh my god)
> What damage the spring tides have done……a beach has appeared.
> Very brave of you, but necessary.
> A nice change Andy, and very promising.



You know how much i like getting to the beach! Yes about half way through i did think why am doing this..........But i am delighted with it, the mature plants give the tank a crisp look. Once i add a little more detail to the sand i will be happy. The Corydoras & Goby love it.


----------



## andyh (27 Apr 2014)

Following on from the change to my tank, I have completed a 40% WC each day and yesterday i have cleaned my external filter, After which I added a nice fresh bag of purigen to help with any ammonia spikes from disrupting the substrate. The filter was filthy as i expected after disturbing the Amazonia, so the clean was a must.

I plan on keeping up the frequent WC to every other day this week.
I also plan on adding some graded gravels too. I am liking the simple and clean look of the tank now, its given it a new lease of life and also a less demanding upkeep.

The rescape by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## andyh (28 Apr 2014)

The Boys want feeding!! The chocs seem to be getting very confident! They all appear as soon as i enter the room.

Chocolate gouramis by andyh_2011, on Flickr


----------



## tim (28 Apr 2014)

Nice rescape Andy, lovely fish selection, like the little cichlids just poking their heads out.


----------



## aliclarke86 (28 Apr 2014)

Beautiful shot mate. Looks fabtastic

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ourmanflint (28 Apr 2014)

Great photo! I think those are Crossband Chocs (sphaerichthys selatanensis) not regular chocs.  They look amazing a big group.


----------



## andyh (28 Apr 2014)

tim said:


> Nice rescape Andy, lovely fish selection, like the little cichlids just poking their heads out.


Sssssh don't tell anybody about the cichlids, there a surprise !



aliclarke86 said:


> Beautiful shot mate. Looks fabtastic
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Cheers, just a chance photo with the iPhone[DOUBLEPOST=1398721702][/DOUBLEPOST]





ourmanflint said:


> Great photo! I think those are Crossband Chocs (sphaerichthys selatanensis) not regular chocs.  They look amazing a big group.


Yup, you would be right. The group is awesome, they defo like to be part of a shoal.


----------



## Alastair (29 Apr 2014)

andyh said:


> The Boys want feeding!! The chocs seem to be getting very confident! They all appear as soon as i enter the room.
> 
> Chocolate gouramis by andyh_2011, on Flickr



Great shot of these in their group mate. They're showing some really nice colours so are obviously very healthy and happy despite the fact you pulled apart their home. 
Love the re shuffle. Definitely has more of an impact. Very nice andy


----------



## andyh (29 Apr 2014)

Alastair said:


> Great shot of these in their group mate. They're showing some really nice colours so are obviously very healthy and happy despite the fact you pulled apart their home.
> Love the re shuffle. Definitely has more of an impact. Very nice andy


The shot was luck really, had my iphone in hand and took the snap. They are happy now, they weren't when I was pulling apart their home 
Thanks for the comments


----------



## andyh (10 May 2014)

Photo Update, no equipment in tank.

Everything growing well, added some graded gravels and keeping my pruning up on the moss on the wood.


Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Untitled by andyh_2011, on Flickr

Thanks for looking
Andyh


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 May 2014)

Looks great andy, the plants are uber healthy.  Really like the low lying trident? and the open space, gives it a really nice feel.
What other fish get to call this home?


----------



## andyh (10 May 2014)

Iain Sutherland said:


> Looks great andy, the plants are uber healthy.  Really like the low lying trident? and the open space, gives it a really nice feel.
> What other fish get to call this home?



Thanks for the kind words

I have a few:
A little gang of Corydoras habrosus
Shoal of Pencil Fish
Chocs
and a pair of Apistogramma Cacatuoides
4 Rasbora Mac's

I am a fish keeper at heart!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 May 2014)

Some lovely fish in there. 
You do a pretty good job pretending to be a plant keeper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogwood (11 May 2014)

Excellent shots Andy, and the fish seeem none the worse for the revamp.Looking foward to seeing it at the weekend.
Any Trident plantlets with my name on yet.


----------



## parotet (11 May 2014)

Excellent shots, plants and fish... Really great! Are you using 2x24w or 4x24w? Bright green and very healthy!


----------



## andyh (12 May 2014)

bogwood said:


> Any Trident plantlets with my name on yet.


Maybe....



parotet said:


> Excellent shots, plants and fish... Really great! Are you using 2x24w or 4x24w? Bright green and very healthy!


Thanks Parotet, i use 2x24w and then when taking photos i switch on all four. I have a mix of tubes and alternate which i have on for different effects.
I fond alternating the height of the light can really effect things.

Andyh


----------



## parotet (12 May 2014)

andyh said:


> I fond alternating the height of the light can really effect things.
> 
> Andyh



Which effects for example? I am very interested in your experience. I also have Java trident and stem plants. I think I have finally found the point, you know healthy growth and balance between light, co2 and ferts. But my lights are really above the tank, at 40 cm (also 2x24w T5HO for a 60 cm). It's a low light system with very high CO2 (inline atomizer with 3 bps in just 60 cm tank), very stable now. But I want to play a little bit and try to put the lights closer to the tank to see if I can see faster growing. I'm sure stem plants will do well but I fear the ferns (also have Bolbitis) will get mad with that much light. Do you find Java trident suffering when getting the light closer?

Jordi


----------



## andyh (13 May 2014)

parotet said:


> Which effects for example? I am very interested in your experience. I also have Java trident and stem plants. I think I have finally found the point, you know healthy growth and balance between light, co2 and ferts. But my lights are really above the tank, at 40 cm (also 2x24w T5HO for a 60 cm). It's a low light system with very high CO2 (inline atomizer with 3 bps in just 60 cm tank), very stable now. But I want to play a little bit and try to put the lights closer to the tank to see if I can see faster growing. I'm sure stem plants will do well but I fear the ferns (also have Bolbitis) will get mad with that much light. Do you find Java trident suffering when getting the light closer?
> 
> Jordi



The light spends a majority of its time sitting about 6" above the tank, which i have found to be an optimum level for my current setup
I find if i run it lower for say a week, the increase in algae growth is noticeable, generally Green spot and some black hairy stuff.

The trident as you can see is doing very well, and would suggest its not that demanding. I have an established ritual regarding lights and co2 (lights on for 7 hrs, CO2 on 2 hrs before off 1 hr before lights off.) CO2 gets my drop checker a nice Green comfortably.

For me its a balancing act, if you want quick growth drop it to an inch from the surface, but prepare to consider increasing the other elements like ferts and CO2.
This tank is aimed to be fairly low maintenance and needs about 45 mins a week, for WC, tidying and pruning.


----------



## Leesey (13 May 2014)

The contrast in the tank is striking.
The density of the plants is brilliant compared to the open space on the right.
It is tanks such as yours that make me really want to take the plunge and purchase a co2 system to assist in getting the think dense growth which is present in your tank.
It is a real inspiration and you should be really pleased with what you have put together. 

How many water changes and what volume of the tank do you change when you do it?


----------



## parotet (13 May 2014)

Thanks Andy, I was mentioning trident and Bolbitis as I read a Clive's post explaining that most plants can get used to low light levels just by decreasing their metabolic rate, but that low light plants have some difficulties to get used to high levels... Getting somehow mad and requiring extremely high levels of co2 or something similar. I find with my current setup than higher leaves of trident are the ones to suffer more deficiencies.

Same light hours, co2 timetable and maintenance time... Yes, low light co2 enriched tanks are very comfortable to manage 

Cheers,
Jordi


----------



## andyh (13 May 2014)

Leesey said:


> The contrast in the tank is striking.
> The density of the plants is brilliant compared to the open space on the right.
> It is tanks such as yours that make me really want to take the plunge and purchase a co2 system to assist in getting the think dense growth which is present in your tank.
> It is a real inspiration and you should be really pleased with what you have put together.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, its nice to receive such positive feedback.
CO2 is the game changer really. Its a big move when you first do it, but will guarantee once you have you will ask yourself why you hadn't.

The dense growth can be attributed to a number of factors, light CO2, Ferts and dense planting from the offset.

Water changes are the secret to planted tanks in my opinion, as a minimum i do 1 x 40-50% WC per week. Normally 2 at 30%

When the tank is first set up this is drastically different, normally 3- 4WC per week for the first couple of weeks dropping to 2-3 then down 1-2 once the tank is about 8 weeks old.
When i completed the overhaul of the tank, i must of completed 150% wc in 2 days, to help keep things on track.

Thanks
Andyh


----------



## Leesey (13 May 2014)

andyh said:


> Thanks for the kind words, its nice to receive such positive feedback.
> CO2 is the game changer really. Its a big move when you first do it, but will guarantee once you have you will ask yourself why you hadn't.
> 
> The dense growth can be attributed to a number of factors, light CO2, Ferts and dense planting from the offset.
> ...



I don't wish to clog up your journal but i think its the not fully understanding the ferts etc which makes me a bit unsure about going co2.

But as i said your tank is an inspiration and you should be really pleased.

Jon


----------



## andyh (13 May 2014)

Leesey said:


> I don't wish to clog up your journal but i think its the not fully understanding the ferts etc which makes me a bit unsure about going co2.
> 
> But as i said your tank is an inspiration and you should be really pleased.
> 
> Jon


no worries Jon

Ferns in my opinion are not a demanding plant and Java Ferns can can be grown with out CO2, but will it look uber healthy, lush, dense etc? Probaly not, but it still looks great. 
CO2 will allow the plant to show its full potential. True for many of the aquatic plants we all use.


----------



## Leesey (13 May 2014)

So how was it that you went about picking the plants that you used?


----------



## andyh (14 May 2014)

Overtime you develop your favourites, and some of the top guys on here spend tremendous time thinking about plant shapes, structures, colours and textures and plan their plants meticulously!

I chose these plants to give me the look i wanted, and as can be seen from this journal i haven't finished up with all i started with as them ultimately didn't work for me as i didn't like the way they turned out. Pruning is the most important aspect for me as this keeps things looking the way you planned. As all the plants will grow and become unruly if left.

My advice is stick to the easy & medium plants from Tropica, especially the 1-2-Grows as you should have plenty of success. 
Read the journals here on UKAPS and make notes of the plants you like and then research them on the Tropica website.

Andyh


----------

